# Seinfeld's 20 Best Relationship Moments



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2010)

Seinfeld's 20 Best Relationship Moments

*1. Man hands*. Jerry has a problem with an otherwise perfect woman: man hands. 

YouTube - Seinfeld - Man Hands

*2. Alcohol*. Before Jamie Foxx can sing about it, Jerry surmises that nearly all of the population is undateable, and that we have alcohol to thank for anyone getting together. 

YouTube - Seinfeld Season 7 Episode 114 "The Wink" 95% Undateable


*3. "I'm not the one going to hell."* Despite nearly scaring a priest to death as a New Jersey Devils fan, David Puddy is, indeed, a Christian, much to Elaine's chagrin. 

YouTube - Seinfeld - Puddy is a CHRISTian

*4. Real and spectacular*. Rather than leaving well enough alone, Jerry had to know if his lady's were real. They are, and they're spectacular. 

YouTube - real and spectacular.mov 

*5. The roommate switch*. George helps Jerry concoct a scheme to swap his girlfriend for her roomie. George later uses the same technique as a means to enact a cowardly breakup.

YouTube - The Roommate Switch

*6. Abstinence makes George smarter*. George's lady gets mono(nucleosis) and he's off sex. Somehow, it makes him supernaturally smart, as he's not preoccupied with making whoopee. It turns out to work backwards for women. 

YouTube - No Sex Makes George Smarter

*7. *_*Schindler's List*_. Because he's living with his parents, Jerry and his girlfriend can't get any alone time. They have to make out in the most heart-wrenching film of the last 20 years.

YouTube - The Schindler's List 

*8. "That's it we're back together."* Puddy and Elaine have an on-again, off-again relationship. (Enjoy one of many breakups; nobody beats the wiz.)

YouTube - Puddy dumps Elaine

*9. Co-stanza!* Speaking of catchphrases, George attempts to leave a lasting memory by saying "Costanza" in the same tone as the "By Mennen" jingle. He also introduces the technique of leaving something behind as an excuse to see someone again. 

YouTube - Costanza - The sable hat

*10. Yada yada yada*. Elaine uses "yada yada yada" as a stand-in for bland, one-time sex. The phrase comes to mean, ?One thing led to another but I won't bore you with the details.? 

YouTube - Seinfeld

*11. "Not that there's anything wrong with that."* A very close male friendship seems pretty gay to this woman? "Not that there's anything wrong with that." 

URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GMZjkNW5b8

*12. Hellooo!* In the same episode that Elaine and Puddy have their most spastic on-off jag, Jerry has some issues of his own. Jerry decides to split with a woman because she doesn't like a character he does? based on a fictitious voice her stomach may have. 

YouTube - Seinfeld: the voice (helloooo)

*13. The Deal*. Jerry and Elaine explore a friends with benefits setup, and come up with a set of rules. Sleeping over is? optional. Jerry explains it to a very skeptical George. 

YouTube - Seinfeld - The Deal

*14. Spicy mustard!* George attempts to combine his three passions?eating, sex and baseball on the radio?and can only manage two at a time. 

YouTube - Seinfeld- The Blood - Food, Sex and TV

*15. The pick*. Jerry claims to be itching his nose, but is dumped because his girlfriend thinks he's a nose-picker.

YouTube - Seinfeld - The Pick.wmv

*16. Mulva?* Jerry only knows that his girlfriend's name rhymes with a female body part.

YouTube - Dolores!

*17. Master of your domain*. In a plot point arcing many seasons, after George is caught masturbating by his mother, the gang (Kramer, George, Elaine and Jerry) has a contest to see who can refrain from self-abuse the longest. 

YouTube - Contest opening

*18. Low talker*. Because Kramer's girlfriend talks very quietly, Jerry agrees to wear a pirate shirt on the _Today Show_. Communication is key. 

YouTube - seinfeld - puffy shirt dinner scene 

*19. "It's not you, it's me."* George claims to have invented the breakup classic, "It's not you, it's me," and is 100 percent sure that, yeah, it is him.

YouTube - It's Not You, It's Me

*20. Shrinkage*. Yep, the male anatomy is a complex thing. Thank goodness this video let women know about shrinkage. Perhaps a little late for George, however, as his shortcoming got him dumped.

YouTube - george costanza - i was in the pool


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2010)

And, of course: "Signals, Jerry! Signals!"

YouTube - Seinfeld - Signals


----------



## Daniel (May 24, 2020)

Best of serenity now - YouTube


----------

